# Sticky  Customer Testimonials:



## W. C. Bartlett

Dear Aquadive: I received my BS-100 yesterday, and I could not be more impressed! This watch has the feel of a fine surgical instrument - the quality, fit and finish is absolutely superior to any of your market competitors, and easily on part with "luxury" brands costing 3-4 times more. Thanks for the great product and attentive customer service.

*Douglas D., Florida*
*USA*
--------------------------------------------------------------

"Having been a collector of mainly limited edition high end diving timepieces from major watch brands, such as Omega, Breitling, Zenith and Rolex (amongst other), I decided to try out 
and buy the limited edition of a diving model from an alternative brand, specifically the Aquadive Bathyscape 100 DLC, for which I had already heard very good things.
I can honestly say that the quality of this model exceeds expectations and is something I would recommend to anybody to buy.
And the scratch resistant DLC coating just adds to the overall appearance.
Basically it has everything anybody who knows about watches could want for, especially the modern diver!

*Aristotelis*
*Greece*
--------------------------------------------------------------

I received my BS100 today 4 days from order to delivery in the UK. "WOW!!!!!
This is an amazing watch, the photos do not do this justice at all.
Solid, retro, my wife says sexy!!!!
It's just absolutely amazing 
The Lume is second to none, the bezel is solid. It's very comfortable, I will wear this for many years to come.
I have searched for 2 years for the ultimate dive watch, the closest I got was a Rolex Sub... 
The Aquadive is better, not just IMO, it's simply better value and more unique I am quite speechless.
1st class customer service aswell.
Thankyou Aquadive.
I'll send some photos from some UK wreck diving.

*Phil*
*UK*
--------------------------------------------------------------

Hello Aquadive team,

I just got my Aquadive BS300. Thank you! When I opened the lid of the box and took the Clock in the hand, I'm almost caught in a 
delirium of joy WOW - What a great Clock! I'm blown away by the very quality workmanship and design of clock. I also personally think
that the clock was made for my wrist. Here are a few pictures, and I have just written a review in my favorite forum. Also, many thanks
for the Isofrane bands. The Clock's processing and technical design are at its best. I am pleased and excited! 

*Dirk A.*
*Germany*
--------------------------------------------------------------

This is, without any doubt, the best choice I've made in years regarding watches. I have nothing but praise for Aquadive for what they
did and for the excellent support. These guys stand behind their products, they reply fast to the emails or on the phone, they love their
watches. And thanks a lot for the Isofrane strap. BTW, in my profession we also offer the best support to our customers, but I think I 
learned something from you - and you're better. Don't give up your dreams, Aquadive. Make good watches and be good pals to your 
customers and you will always be on top!

Best wishes to all,

*Victor V.*
*Romania*
--------------------------------------------------------------

Just received my second Aquadive watch, the BS100 DLC. My first was the BS100 SS. I liked the first one so much that I got another
in a different flavor. I love them both! I have purchased divers from most of the smaller companies and have owned many watches over
the past 5 years and I must say the Aquadive guys are the best I have ever dealt with. My expectations were exceeded several times. 
The customer service and communication are second to none! I have found a new home. Looking forward to the Bronze BS 100 too!!

*Bill W.*
*USA*
--------------------------------------------------------------

My Aquadive Bathyscaphe 300 exceeded my expectations upon arrival. What initially caught my eye was the vintage design styling but
when I saw the watch in person I was amazed at the level of quality workmanship. I have been collecting and using dive watches over
the past 25 years and the new Bathyscaphe 300 has become one of the top favorites in my collection. Nice work Aquadive!

Regards,

*Dave D.*
*USA*
--------------------------------------------------------------

I recently bought the Aquadive BS 100 DLC and BS 100 S/S. I love these watches! The fit and finish are incredible. I own many
watches, including brands that cost thousands more. I can truly say that my Aquadive's can hold their own against any of my more
expensive watches. Also, I can vouch for the fact that Aquadive customer service is excellent. When I had a concern or question, it 
was always addressed promptly. Bravo Steve and Aquadive!

*Sanjiv K.*
*USA*
--------------------------------------------------------------

My Aquadive BS 300 arrived yesterday and I couldn't be more pleased. I put the orange Isofrane on and I haven't taken it off. I am sooo
glad I got the BS300, it is the perfect size and weight. I love It and I can't wait til you make a BS300 in DLC! I am a customer and fan for
life! I will be buying future watches and new creations from Aquadive. Thanks Aquadive and all of my new BS300 family members.

*Thad T.*
*USA*
--------------------------------------------------------------

Steve,

I'd like to thank you personally for your exemplary customer service and attention to detail. My Aquadive BS 100 SS, BS 100 DLC, BS
300, and NOS 200m Diver are all fantastic watches. And they are a steal for the money at list price, much less the give away pre order
prices! The quality and cosntruction of the BS 100 and 300 are comparable or better than many of the high end Swiss luxury brands 
(much more expensive) that I own. The Aquadive's have relegated many of those other watches to the winder box. You guys hit a 
home run with the brand and your products, and I look forward to buying many more in the future. The Swiss/German quality and 
craftsmanship just oozes from these pieces. Thanks for the triumphant return of a dive watch legend!

Sincerely,

*Rajen M.*
*USA*
--------------------------------------------------------------

Hello,

I received my watch today and it's left me just speechless and in awe. The BS300 is one of the finest made timepieces I have ever had
the pleasure to own, and let me tell you I have had many from Rolex to Breitling to Omega. I can't stop looking at it on my wrist. There
will only be ONE watch on my wrist from now on, and it will be a Aquadive! How can you guys top this watch? I am so looking forward
to the other timepieces you plan to offer in the future, please keep them coming.

Have a great day!

*Matthew W.*
*USA*
--------------------------------------------------------------

Hello Steve,

I received the Bathyscape 100 today and I am pretty much speechless, this watch is Stunning! Its the best looking diver, especially for
the fantastic preorder price. I've shown it to my brother and he said it was pretty much bulit to perfection and can rank and compete
with any other diver out there. I have tried over a dozen 42mm watches and this is the only one that actually fits perfect! Everything 
was great, packing, extra Isofrane, and all!

*Don C.*
*USA*
--------------------------------------------------------------

Whoopee, the Clock has arrived! It is beautiful! I do not regret the purchase. Very grateful and happy makes me the customer service.
This is top notch! I wish you and your staff a successful 2012.

Greetings from Germany!

*Gregory S.*
*Germany* 
--------------------------------------------------------------

Aquadive Guys,

Thank you very much for being so quickly and ultra comprehensive! I'm impressed how fast you acted on my behalf. That's how you win
faithful customers. The watch is flawless to my utter happiness! Thank you so much for preparing the watch for me to the highest 
standards. I took it to a Swatch Group in my city and the manager there was VERY impressed with the BS300! So much so that he
asked me for references where he could learn a bit more about the revival of Aquadive, since he knew the brand from the 70's.
For now, all I wanna say is a big THANK YOU for being so caring and paying attention to your customers needs and requests. The fast
shipping method of the watches you guys send to me in Brazil makes ALL the difference in the world. Thank you VERY VERY MUCH
for offering total support and a kick ass customer service! I wish you a Happy New Year, with an ever increasing thrilling business !!

Your friend,

*Chris O.*
*Brazil*
--------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Aquadive staff,

First of all, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you! The BS100 I purchased recently is absolutely fantastic, and I've really
enjoyed wearing it. Thanks for the fantastic service I have so far received from your company.

Kind regards,

*Kevin W.*
*Australia* 
--------------------------------------------------------------

Hello Steve,

I can't be more happier as I am with my BS300, honestly! The BS300 is the most beautiful watch I have seen. I was impressed with
many watches many times, but it was just a fraction of how I am impressed now! Thats 100% true, even after a few weeks with BS300!
I love that luxury & tool design and my wife surprisingly said it is my most beautifull watch! My experience with you and the AD team has
been 100%.

*Martin K.*
*Slovakia*
--------------------------------------------------------------

I would like to thank Manfred, Steve and everyone at Aquadive for outstanding customer service I recently experienced.

I recently noticed a very small spec appear on the underside of my crystal on my BS 300, (it wasn't there when I first received the watch new). I emailed Aquadive in Austria regarding the problem. They responded within hours letting me know they would take care of it, provided a FedEx shipping number and to ship the watch back to them FedEx International Priority. They emailed me when they received the watch, which is good piece of mind knowing my watch arrived safely in Austria.

Then they emailed me with a tracking number telling me my watch was finished and shipped it FedEx 2 day delivery back here to the USA. In all, my watch was only gone a little over two weeks total. IMO that is incredible! I'm glad to have the BS 300 back and strapped on my wrist.

Thanks again Aquadive.

*Dave D.*
*USA*

--------------------------------------------------------

Re: Excellent Customer Service From Aquadive

I too would too like to thank Manfred, Steve, and everyone else at Aquadive. After carelessly damaging my BS100, I got in touch with 
Aquadive, and they were more than happy to take care of my watch for me. I was amazed by the lengths they were prepared to take in 
order for it to turn out the way they wanted - replacing parts I personally thought was perfectly fine, and did not ask me to pay for any of it.
I seriously doubt any other watch company would go to such lengths to ensure that their customers are happy. Simply amazing service.

Kevin W.
Australia

--------------------------------------------------------

Hello Aquadive,

I am an avid watch collector and own all four of your watches. I am very active in surfing, diving, body surfing, and swimming. And have found the Aquadive watches to be very durable and capable of anything I throw at them, not to mention very cool looking. I'd put them up against any of my other dive watches costing thousands of dollars more.

*Scott B.
USA*

--------------------------------------------------------

*Re: Excellent Customer Service From Aquadive*

Yes, Manfred and all Aquadive guys are extraordinary!

Last year in December I had to chose between BS100, a Doxa Numa Blue, a Vintage VDB and some others. And being undecided I had a lot of talks with Manfred and his boss, in parallel with the Doxa support and the rest. Altough Doxa support is quite nice and opened to any idea, Aquadive support can't be equaled. It is just amazing. They will not let you down, they wil keep up with you no matter what.

Now, I could frankly say that the main reason I bought the Aquadive BS 100 was finally decided by the quality of their support, not knowing too much about the company or the watches. I later found out that the quality of their watch is... whoohooo... exceding my every expectations.

Altough my BS100 has no problem meanwhile I enjoy emiling them sometimes just for the sake of conversation and to ask what is new, etc. Every time I got a response in just minutes, we're really good pals 

I have had all kind of experiences with many watch companies. From my perspective Aquadive is the best hands down ...(while the worse is Steinhart which treats you like a sh*)

And I am not a fanboy 

*alls3rvice*

"Having been a collector of mainly limited edition high end diving timepieces from major watch brands, such as Omega, Breitling, Zenith and Rolex (amongst other), I decided to try out 
and buy the limited edition of a diving model from an alternative brand, specifically the Aquadive Bathyscape 100 DLC, for which I had already heard very good things.
I can honestly say that the quality of this model exceeds expectations and is something I would recommend to anybody to buy.
And the scratch resistant DLC coating just adds to the overall appearance.
Basically it has everything anybody who knows about watches could want for, especially the modern diver!

* Aristotelis, Greece*
--------------------------------------------------------

I received my BS100 today 4 days from order to delivery in the UK. "WOW!!!!!
This is an amazing watch, the photos do not do this justice at all.
Solid, retro, my wife says sexy!!!!
It's just absolutely amazing 
The Lume is second to none, the bezel is solid. It's very comfortable, I will wear this for many years to come.
I have searched for 2 years for the ultimate dive watch, the closest I got was a Rolex Sub... 
The Aquadive is better, not just IMO, it's simply better value and more unique I am quite speechless.
1st class customer service aswell.
Thankyou Aquadive.
I'll send some photos from some UK wreck diving.

*Phil*
*UK*
--------------------------------------------------------

Hello Aquadive team,

I just got my Aquadive BS300. Thank you! When I opened the lid of the box and took the Clock in the hand, I'm almost caught in a 
delirium of joy WOW - What a great Clock! I'm blown away by the very quality workmanship and design of clock. I also personally think
that the clock was made for my wrist. Here are a few pictures, and I have just written a review in my favorite forum. Also, many thanks
for the Isofrane bands. The Clock's processing and technical design are at its best. I am pleased and excited! 

*Dirk A. *
*Germany*
-------------------------------

This is, without any doubt, the best choice I've made in years regarding watches. I have nothing but praise for Aquadive for what they
did and for the excellent support. These guys stand behind their products, they reply fast to the emails or on the phone, they love their
watches. And thanks a lot for the Isofrane strap. BTW, in my profession we also offer the best support to our customers, but I think I 
learned something from you - and you're better. Don't give up your dreams, Aquadive. Make good watches and be good pals to your 
customers and you will always be on top!

Best wishes to all,

*Victor V.*
*Romania*
--------------------------------------------------------------

Just received my second Aquadive watch, the BS100 DLC. My first was the BS100 SS. I liked the first one so much that I got another
in a different flavor. I love them both! I have purchased divers from most of the smaller companies and have owned many watches over
the past 5 years and I must say the Aquadive guys are the best I have ever dealt with. My expectations were exceeded several times. 
The customer service and communication are second to none! I have found a new home. Looking forward to the Bronze BS 100 too!!

*Bill W.*
*USA*
--------------------------------------------------------------

My Aquadive Bathyscaphe 300 exceeded my expectations upon arrival. What initially caught my eye was the vintage design styling but
when I saw the watch in person I was amazed at the level of quality workmanship. I have been collecting and using dive watches over
the past 25 years and the new Bathyscaphe 300 has become one of the top favorites in my collection. Nice work Aquadive!

Regards,

*Dave D.*
*USA*
--------------------------------------------------------------

I recently bought the Aquadive BS 100 DLC and BS 100 S/S. I love these watches! The fit and finish are incredible. I own many
watches, including brands that cost thousands more. I can truly say that my Aquadive's can hold their own against any of my more
expensive watches. Also, I can vouch for the fact that Aquadive customer service is excellent. When I had a concern or question, it 
was always addressed promptly. Bravo Steve and Aquadive!

*Sanjiv K.*
*USA*
--------------------------------------------------------------

My Aquadive BS 300 arrived yesterday and I couldn't be more pleased. I put the orange Isofrane on and I haven't taken it off. I am sooo
glad I got the BS300, it is the perfect size and weight. I love It and I can't wait til you make a BS300 in DLC! I am a customer and fan for
life! I will be buying future watches and new creations from Aquadive. Thanks Aquadive and all of my new BS300 family members.

*Thad T.*
*USA*
--------------------------------------------------------------

Steve,

I'd like to thank you personally for your exemplary customer service and attention to detail. My Aquadive BS 100 SS, BS 100 DLC, BS
300, and NOS 200m Diver are all fantastic watches. And they are a steal for the money at list price, much less the give away pre order
prices! The quality and cosntruction of the BS 100 and 300 are comparable or better than many of the high end Swiss luxury brands 
(much more expensive) that I own. The Aquadive's have relegated many of those other watches to the winder box. You guys hit a 
home run with the brand and your products, and I look forward to buying many more in the future. The Swiss/German quality and 
craftsmanship just oozes from these pieces. Thanks for the triumphant return of a dive watch legend!

Sincerely,

*Rajen M.*
*USA*
--------------------------------------------------------

Hello,

I received my watch today and it's left me just speechless and in awe. The BS300 is one of the finest made timepieces I have ever had
the pleasure to own, and let me tell you I have had many from Rolex to Breitling to Omega. I can't stop looking at it on my wrist. There
will only be ONE watch on my wrist from now on, and it will be a Aquadive! How can you guys top this watch? I am so looking forward
to the other timepieces you plan to offer in the future, please keep them coming.

Have a great day!

*Matthew W.*
*USA*
--------------------------------------------------------

Hello Steve,

I received the Bathyscape 100 today and I am pretty much speechless, this watch is Stunning! Its the best looking diver, especially for
the fantastic preorder price. I've shown it to my brother and he said it was pretty much bulit to perfection and can rank and compete
with any other diver out there. I have tried over a dozen 42mm watches and this is the only one that actually fits perfect! Everything 
was great, packing, extra Isofrane, and all!

*Don C.*
*USA*
--------------------------------------------------------

Whoopee, the Clock has arrived! It is beautiful! I do not regret the purchase. Very grateful and happy makes me the customer service.
This is top notch! I wish you and your staff a successful 2012.

Greetings from Germany!

*Gregory S.*
*Germany* 
--------------------------------------------------------

Aquadive Guys,

Thank you very much for being so quickly and ultra comprehensive! I'm impressed how fast you acted on my behalf. That's how you win
faithful customers. The watch is flawless to my utter happiness! Thank you so much for preparing the watch for me to the highest 
standards. I took it to a Swatch Group in my city and the manager there was VERY impressed with the BS300! So much so that he
asked me for references where he could learn a bit more about the revival of Aquadive, since he knew the brand from the 70's.
For now, all I wanna say is a big THANK YOU for being so caring and paying attention to your customers needs and requests. The fast
shipping method of the watches you guys send to me in Brazil makes ALL the difference in the world. Thank you VERY VERY MUCH
for offering total support and a kick ass customer service! I wish you a Happy New Year, with an ever increasing thrilling business !!

Your friend,

*Chris O.*
*Brazil*
--------------------------------------------------------

Hi Aquadive staff,

First of all, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to you! The BS100 I purchased recently is absolutely fantastic, and I've really
enjoyed wearing it. Thanks for the fantastic service I have so far received from your company.

Kind regards,

*Kevin W.*
*Australia* 
--------------------------------------------------------

Hello Steve,

I can't be more happier as I am with my BS300, honestly! The BS300 is the most beautiful watch I have seen. I was impressed with
many watches many times, but it was just a fraction of how I am impressed now! Thats 100% true, even after a few weeks with BS300!
I love that luxury & tool design and my wife surprisingly said it is my most beautifull watch! My experience with you and the AD team has
been 100%.

Martin K.
Slovakia

I would like to thank Manfred, Steve and everyone at Aquadive for outstanding customer service I recently experienced.

I recently noticed a very small spec appear on the underside of my crystal on my BS 300, (it wasn't there when I first received the watch new). I emailed Aquadive in Austria regarding the problem. They responded within hours letting me know they would take care of it, provided a FedEx shipping number and to ship the watch back to them FedEx International Priority. They emailed me when they received the watch, which is good piece of mind knowing my watch arrived safely in Austria.

Then they emailed me with a tracking number telling me my watch was finished and shipped it FedEx 2 day delivery back here to the USA. In all, my watch was only gone a little over two weeks total. IMO that is incredible! I'm glad to have the BS 300 back and strapped on my wrist.

Thanks again Aquadive.

*Dave D.*
*USA*

--------------------------------------------------------

Re: Excellent Customer Service From Aquadive

I too would too like to thank Manfred, Steve, and everyone else at Aquadive. After carelessly damaging my BS100, I got in touch with 
Aquadive, and they were more than happy to take care of my watch for me. I was amazed by the lengths they were prepared to take in 
order for it to turn out the way they wanted - replacing parts I personally thought was perfectly fine, and did not ask me to pay for any of it.
I seriously doubt any other watch company would go to such lengths to ensure that their customers are happy. Simply amazing service.

Kevin W.
Australia

--------------------------------------------------------

Hello Aquadive,

I am an avid watch collector and own all four of your watches. I am very active in surfing, diving, body surfing, and swimming. And have found the Aquadive watches to be very durable and capable of anything I throw at them, not to mention very cool looking. I'd put them up against any of my other dive watches costing thousands of dollars more.

*Scott B.
USA*

---------------------------

*Re: Excellent Customer Service From Aquadive*

Yes, Manfred and all Aquadive guys are extraordinary!

Last year in December I had to chose between BS100, a Doxa Numa Blue, a Vintage VDB and some others. And being undecided I had a lot of talks with Manfred and his boss, in parallel with the Doxa support and the rest. Altough Doxa support is quite nice and opened to any idea, Aquadive support can't be equaled. It is just amazing. They will not let you down, they wil keep up with you no matter what.

Now, I could frankly say that the main reason I bought the Aquadive BS 100 was finally decided by the quality of their support, not knowing too much about the company or the watches. I later found out that the quality of their watch is... whoohooo... exceding my every expectations.

Altough my BS100 has no problem meanwhile I enjoy emiling them sometimes just for the sake of conversation and to ask what is new, etc. Every time I got a response in just minutes, we're really good pals 

I have had all kind of experiences with many watch companies. From my perspective Aquadive is the best hands down ...(while the worse is Steinhart which treats you like a sh*)

And I am not a fanboy 

*alls3rvice*


----------



## arutlosjr11

Customer Testimonials



Spring-Diver said:


> I've been reading some strong opinions from people who don't even own any an Aquadive Now for some Aquadive love
> 
> For me the Aquadive is an incredible diver.....it just ticks all my boxes. You really have to see it in person to fully understand how beautiful it is and the way it feels on the wrist. My BS300 gets 90% of the wrist time...it's freaking awesome! Their fit, finish and build quality is as good as it gets...the case is a work of machining art...perfect brushing and polishing. Their watch maker regulates these ETA movements to superb accuracy....when I wear my BS300 24/7 it gains about a second a week! When Aquadive releases the DLC BS300 series diver, I'll be the first in line Hands down my favorite new diver Cheers, Shannon





rajenmaniar said:


> Interesting thread. First to answer OP's question, since that it is our main goal - You cant go wrong with either of those since they are all good watches but you will be getting different kind of watches at different price point.
> 
> Aquadive again is a fantastic diver and I would listen only to those who have owned/handled one here as it is hard to appreciate the beauty and the quality without having one. I have owned a couple of watches over the years. Every time I pick up my AD, I spend a few seconds looking at the dial and the hands as it is just so darn good. The build quality is phenomenal and feels just so right on the wrist. I have every version put out by AD so far (100 S/S, 300 DLC, 100 Bronze and the Vintage NOS diver) and possibly will get every single one they put out in future. It does have a history and I wouldnt get too caught up in ownership issues. The service is fantastic.





Victor Boyd said:


> This is indeed an Interesting thread. I have been collecting Dive Watches since the Mid 80`s and have been very fortunate to have owned and still own many great Divers. I own both an Aquadive BS100 DLC and a Bronze BS100 .
> 
> The Aquadive`s have been a wonderful surprise to me. The build quality is exceptional and on a par with many watches that I have costing 2-3 times the price. The Cases and Bezels in particular are very well done and I find the weight to be perfectly distributed on the Isofrane Straps (I am a little biased in that I wear Isofrane straps on many watches and love them). Both of my Aquadive`s keep time within COSC Specs and in particular my Bronze Aquadive has become a watch I grab very often. Good luck with your decision but I would say Aquadive will leave you very happy .
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Vic





ChrisinOhio said:


> I've owned watches from every brand imaginable including Panerai, Omega, IWC, JLC, Seiko, Stowa, Sinn and others. I'm a working divemaster, I'm chairman of an avocational maritime archaeology organization and I've logged a few dives in the last ten years or so.
> 
> With that being said I'll offer the following. Aquadive, a company reborn by people with a passion. I was lucky enough to dive two of their watches on loan, a BS300 and a Vintage NOS diver. There were zero issues and they performed flawlessly. Even the vintage diver, which I was a bit reticent to take to depth, did fine on reef dives to 45 fsw or so. The bronze BS100 I dove on several wreck dives so far this summer. No issues. Great build quality and superior luminescence. Superb time keeping. I think Aquadive will stand the test of time. From what I've experienced first hand they spend considerable effort building and regulating the watches before delivery. All of the AD watches I've worn have kept very, very good time. The fit and finish have been second to none. And to top it off, they've apparently been built by people who care about their products and their customers rather than by some faceless company that doesn't have the time to respond to emails.
> 
> Buy the watch that speaks to you. Buy the watch that smiles at you and you'll be happy you did.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.





jacklister said:


> AFAIK, Aquadive justify their prices by the German quality manufacturing, the all cnc machined case with no stamped parts, not by their history. Amazing quality piece, of all my watches, only the new Ploprof has that quality finished case feel. The Aquadive is light years ahead in its category. You don't get many real (not claimed) German & Swiss crafted watches with those features below $2K. I missed the initial offering at $1,290. IMO, that was one of the best values ever for any micro or boutique watch.
> 
> jack





clouser said:


> As for quality, I've owned the Aquadive BS100, it's a solid watch. IMO, the build quality and attention to detail stands right up there with the big Swiss brands. AD could charge much more for the BS100N and it would still be a great deal. The BS100 is definitely a quality piece. I've been more than happy with mine.





Horoticus said:


> I own the BS100 DLC and the Doxa 1500. Both are awesome watches, so you can't go wrong with either one. The AD comes on an Isofrane strap - best rubber strap going IMHO. Love both for fit and finish, lume, and stealthiness. So of course I'm going to recommend you buy...both. Done!





mellonb1 said:


> Just picked up the Aquadive BS 100N. Couldn't be happier with the purchase. Build, finish, and fit are top notch. Quality piece that was worth every cent. Customer service here in the US was excellent.





drkay said:


> Get an Aquadive. Supremely comfortable and well made. I'm continually impressed with my BS100 DLC. By far the best finish of all the DLC and PVD watches I have.





arutlosjr11 said:


> I'll chime in and go with the multitude of Aquadive suggestions as well. I have owned and still own several high priced divers and A/D's case/finish work rivals any of the mega Swiss brands like Rolex, Panerai, Girard Perregaux, Omega, etc. The vast majority of Aquadive's owners own all of those brands as well as many other high end Swiss brands.
> 
> If you check A/D's website you can read about A/D's German/Swiss design, manufacturing, and assembly. A/D has a lot of very satisfied customers on this forum, as well as tons of satisfied customers all over the world. Some of A/D's customer testimonials are featured on the official A/D Forum and website.





jaybob said:


> The FedEx man has just dropped off what I can only describe as the most beautiful watch I have ever seen in person. I really don't know where to begin as I still keep gawking at it and saying wow. I keep going over in my head how Aquadive can build such an amazing watch at this price point? Stunningly finished case, dial with applied DLC markers, beautiful hands, the best lume I have seen, ceramic bezel insert, movement regulated in five positions, custom Isofrane etc, etc. Both Ariel and Bill said I wouldn't be disappointed and they were right. Thanks Aquadive, my Bronze BS100 Aquadive is totally amazing.
> Cheers, Jay





bobabreath said:


> Congrats on that bronze Aquadive beauty! The level of detail and quality of materials puts it way above the other micro brands.





kywong said:


> I would too like to thank Manfred, Steve and everyone else at Aquadive. After carelessly damaging my BS100, I got in touch with Aquadive, and they were more than happy to take care of my watch for me. I was amazed by the lengths they were prepared to take in order for it to turn out the way they wanted - replacing parts I personally thought was perfectly fine, and did not ask me to pay for any of it. I seriously doubt any other watch company would go to such lengths to ensure that their customers are happy. Simply amazing service.





totorol said:


> This is a really nice work from Aquadive! Bronze matches the brown dial, and brown dial matches with the brown (DLC) crown and the brown Isofrane!! I love it! I can only describe as a 'Handsome' watch. Machine work is superb, bronze looks just like gold, for now... All the things included are all well designed and packed!!
> Tony





William said:


> I have purchased two Aquadive's and will likely order a bronze in the near future. Just received my second Aquadive watch, the BS100 DLC. My first was the BS100 stainless. I liked the first one so much that I got another in a different flavor. I am generally not a DLC/PVD person but the BS100 DLC was truly a watch I have been waiting for. For years I have been trying to find a diver that was sizeable and chunky on a smallish wrist. I have owned several 44mm divers and each time I realized they were too large for me to wear comfortably. Finally a 42mm diver that has the thickness to be, what I call, "chunky".
> 
> I will say the finish is extremely well done. The caseback it also finished in DLC and the grain of the metal is nicely visible. The Aquadive has a flat brushed appearance; almost a very dark graphite look (to me). One last point regarding the folks at Aquadive. I have purchased divers from most of the smaller companies and have owned many watches over the past 5 years and I must say the Aquadive guys are the best I have ever dealt with. My expectations were exceeded several times. I have seen the AD staff virtually risk life and limb to make me happy. These guys are insane about customer service. If on the fence, that would sway me.
> Bill





jswing said:


> First impression: WOW! This is a beauty and the quality is right on: great fit and finish, sets and winds smoothly, bezel has a great mechanical feel to it. IMO this is an amazing value for a Swiss watch with 1000m WR, ceramic bezel, etc. Kudos to Aquadive for a great launch, this is a winner!





DEMO111 said:


> I've had my Bathyscaphe 300 for about a week and a half now and have worn it everyday since it arrived. Now that the initial "new watch" purchase has passed I can accurately say..... I REALLY like this watch. The vintage inspired classic dive watch design is what really drew me in to this watch. When the watch arrived and I could examine it first hand I was really impressed with the construction, materials and finishing.
> 
> The thick block of stainless steel the case is machined from is crisply finished with satin brushed and polished surfaces. The tapering bezel is beautifully machined and has a polished finish that gives the watch a high-end look without being blingy. The deep set, gloss black dial is very distinctive with it's polished and faceted hour markers. IMO the dial character has some DNA that crosses over from the Ploprof 1200m. I really like the hand design, they are simple and elegant (as dive watches go) yet bold enough to hold their own with the large dimensions of the overall watch. The tapering orange minute hand color accent is a nice touch that adds to the watch's character without using the Plongeur hand we now commonly see on dive watches. The black ceramic bezel insert is a great material choice and compliments the gloss black dial perfectly.
> 
> To top off the new Bathascaphe 300, Aquadive supplies it on a 24mm wide Isofrane strap. IMO this is the perfect setup. The thick yet supple Isofrane strap is perfectly proportioned to the large dimensions of the 300 and the vintage look compliments the watch's design heritage. The BS 300 has definitely found a permanent home in my collection. I would like to thank Manfred, Steve and everyone at Aquadive for outstanding customer service.
> 
> -Dave





jdmfetish said:


> My $0.02 on Aquadive
> 
> Communication: AAA+
> All questions were answered quickly, accurately, and completely.
> Presentation & Packaging: AAA+
> The watch was shipped very well packed. The watch box is very high end, the warranty card, accuracy print out, inner liners, etc, all there all very nice.
> Watch: AAA+
> Great fit and finish, tight tolerances, very heavy solid piece. Look and feel are very high end. .





Eric L. said:


> My BS300 arrived today. I thought it would be huge but its quite wearable. The inwards tapering bezel keeps the height from looking unwieldy. Initial impressions - fit and finish is excellent and the lume is as advertised. The placement of the HEV is interesting, and the bezel action is secure. The BS300 definitely stands out as one of my premium pieces. Well done AD on a fine product.





nolidge said:


> Havent got into the accuracy of my BS300 yet, but I did wear it all weekend and I am still amazed at its build quality! Personally I sold a Bronze Helson shark diver to fund this monster at the last minute (pre order price) and I feel like I stole this watch at this price. I'm wishing I got a BS100 as well! I will definitely keep my eye out on AD's future offerings.





alls3rvice said:


> This is, without any doubt, the best choice I've made in years regarding watches. The quality of their watch is...whoohooo...exceding my every expectations. These guys stand behind their products, they reply fast to the emails, they love their watches. Aquadive support can't be equaled, it is just amazing. I have had all kind of experiences with many watch companies. From my perspective Aquadive is the best hands down.





khower said:


> Today I received my BS100 and the first thing I must say is "wow". Watch is beautiful, well made and a real stunner! Service with Aquadive was very responsive and communicative. Watch is wonderfully done. Polished and brushed in all the right places. The edge running the length of the case is polished and ever so slightly noticable. Indices have a nice "edge" to them making them "pop" under bright lights. A real eye-catcher. Crown is large and easy to operate. Very smooth in all positions. Black Isofrane..nuff said. This is a hard-core dive watch.
> 
> For all those on the fence I recommend them highly. In fact it may not be my last one!! I would easily compare them to Omegas on fit and finish however cannot compare against Omegas movements. Either way this is a beautiful watch that I full intend to take on my dive trips. Many thanks to all the staff at Aquadive for such a wonderful re-introduction to the watch worlds.





ronsabbagh said:


> I was instantly drawn to the Aquadive line. The favorable reviews on WUS tipped the Aquadive into my top tier of "next purchase". After speaking on the phone with Manfred, I was so impressed with the dedication & direction of the company, that I instantly placed my order for a Bathyscaphe 300.
> 
> I received it 3 days ago and I am very impressed with the watch. Fantastic fit & finish on the case & dial. Little things that WIS notice.... like the markers on the bezel lining up... and the hands being the right length and matching up with the hour markers, are all superb. Timekeeping has been -2sec/day. Most importantly, the entire package is more than just a sum of its features. It wears very well for such a large watch and is very impressive on the wrist. It "feels" like a luxury item. The mostly brushed case with subtle polished edges, along with the inky black dial and polished markers, manages to strike the right balance between "tool" and "dress" watch.
> 
> I am it wearing today with a button down shirt & dress pants, and it does not at all look out of place. But I must say, I am very impressed with Aquadive products and their staff. I will buy from them again and wouldn't hesitate to recommend them to anyone. I am fortunate enough to have the ability to buy any watch I want...and I chose Aquadive over watches costing 2-3x as much.
> 
> Ron





Deepdive said:


> So guys... finally, after hard time of waiting, my BS300 with serial #28 arrived just few hours ago! It is amazing!!! I fall in love with it (every day again and again). Love the high shiny bezel, the indexes on the dial, the feeling etc...100% satisfaction! BS300 is my favorite watch... always.
> 
> Thank you Aquadive!





skin diver said:


> I own both the BS100 and BS300. The 100 feels a bit smallish so it doesn't get the wrist time, whereas the 300 is perfect and happens to be my favorite watch in my small collection. The shiny applied markers really dance on the 100 because of the shallower dial depth--light refracts wonderfully over the chapter ring. On the other hand the 300 looks like a more serious deep sea watch and has better wrist presence on my wrist.
> 
> These Aquadives are great looking watches and the quality of construction is fantastic. The customer service is the best I've received from any company (watch or otherwise) in my recent memory. Manfred and the others there genuinely get pleasure from making you happy as a customer.





mellonb1 said:


> My BS 100N has landed. Wow! Now this is a quality piece. Aquadive tests and regulates the movement at the final stage of the assembly process. The BS 100N came with an individual certificate adjusted in 5 positions: Dial Up, Crown Up, Crown Left, Crown Down & Dial Down. I'm thinking this was an error as I was not supposed to receive a certificate and the watch was only to be adjusted in 3 positions. BONUS! It's running nuts on after 24 hrs. Can't beat that.... Many AD owners have written reviews on the BS 300 & 100 so I'll keep this short and give just some of my initial impressions: *
> 
> Case* - Gorgeous! Beautifully finished and rates right up there with the top Swiss brands. *Crown* - Smooth, sturdy and easy to adjust the date/time. *Bezel* - Clean tight clicks with no slop and one of the best features. *Lume* - Very good - well above average. *Customer Service* - Fantastic! Steve was a pleasure to deal with as I had a couple issues and he was quick to resolve them. This size watch works well on my 7.25" wrist and is super comfortable.
> 
> Looks great on ISofrane, mesh or nylon straps. Overall, I'm quite pleased and extremely happy I purchased an Aquadive. A truly beautiful and well built dive watch that oozes quality. It's a nice chunk of German made CNC machined solid stainless steel work of art. Thanks to the WUS guys who I reached out to with questions/concerns. Much appreciated.
> 
> --Brian--





JohnM said:


> The BS-100 Bronze just came and I wanted to share some pictures and impressions. Overall, the watch is pretty much everything I had hoped for -- fun to wear, great fit and finish, and superb timekeeping ( about +0.5 seconds/day). The bronze case has an even, lustrous sheen and is beautifully machined. The bezel turns in a satisfying, positive manner and the triangle aligns perfectly at 12 o'clock. The crown operates as it should. The raised markers are beautiful, as is the deep black dial. I really like the overall aesthetic of this watch -- better in person than in pictures. It's unique -- nothing quite like it.
> 
> Communications with Steve Hughes and others at Aquadive have also been excellent. Thanks also to Ariel Soltura for his assistance with my order and communications with Aquadive. I'm loving the watch. Been wearing it all day for the past few days. The Rolex Sea Dweller, IWC Mark XVI, and Casio G-Shock are all enjoying some quiet drawer time. Admittedly, I'm still in the honeymoon phase with the Aquadive, but I really think it is going to be a fine watch for the long term. It's very comfortable, interesting looking without going too far, and just fun and different. The other nice discovery is that light reflects beautifully off the dial's raised markers. Sometimes I'll look down and the watch is glowing like 1,000, I mean 12, points of light
> 
> All in all, I have no hesitation recommending the BS-100 Bronze. It is a great blend of practical, functional, beautiful, and different.
> 
> John





suddha said:


> I posted up my thoughts about the Bathyscaphe 100 DLC on Gear Patrol:
> 
> Timekeeping: Aquadive Bathyscaphe 100 | Gear Patrol
> 
> Great watch. I'll be taking it diving in Belize in two weeks. Stand by for UW video and photos....


----------

